# what are the cardboard dividers in the backroom?



## oldstore811 (May 4, 2021)

I know this is random but i used to be a team member years ago and wanted to get the cardboard dividers Target uses in the backroom. I cannot remember what they were called? Any help would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## seasonaldude (May 4, 2021)

oldstore811 said:


> I know this is random but i used to be a team member years ago and wanted to get the cardboard dividers Target uses in the backroom. I cannot remember what they were called? Any help would be greatly appreciated.


WACOs


----------



## oldstore811 (May 4, 2021)

that's it! thank you


----------



## Far from newbie (May 4, 2021)

I don’t think is an acronym for anything.  I once heard they were named this because they are manufactured in Waco Texas - true or not I do not know.


----------



## Hardlinesmaster (May 4, 2021)

Archived - Wacky WACOs
					

What is a WACO?  What do the letters stand for? People say the word all of time but I have no clue what it is.. By the way, what the heck is a POG?




					www.thebreakroom.org


----------



## FlowTeamChick (May 5, 2021)

Probably available from ULine or a company like it.  I know they have practically every size of cardboard box imaginable and they have sorting bins - seems like they'd have waco bins too.


----------



## Far from newbie (May 5, 2021)

I was half right - Waco Texas 
didn’t remember it also stands for : Without A Case Organization


----------

